# Micro swirls/scratches (pad combo?)



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

I have just started using a Das6 pro for the first time and I'm having trouble with finishing. The kit I got came with orange,green and black hexlogic pads and detailing kingdom 1.1 and finale. 

My car is an Alfa guillieta in black, which I think is medium paint. 

After using the orange pad with 1.1 I think it's got the major swirls and some light scratches out but when I shine a torch it shows very small micro swirls, I tried finale with the green pad but doesn't seem to get them out? I did around 5/6 passes and did that twice. Should I be using the black pad? Or do I need white or blue? 

The back of the pack says blacks more for waxes etc and green has finishing capabilities but a guide on here says green doesnt finish to well is that correct?

Hope I haven't left anything out. :buffer:

Thanks.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

There's a couple of things to look at first.

Is your pad clean? A dirty, clogged up pad can cause scouring. Spur and clean the pad after each set.

Did you need to use an orange pad? Its quite an aggressive pad.
Remember to always start with the least aggressive combo first. 
Try another section with your green pad and then finish with the black pad and finishing polish.

(It's very hard to advise on polish and pads without seeing and _feeling_ what's going on, but that kinda gives you a starting point.)


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Yea I was thinking maybe I went in to hard at it, I did a bit more reading I need to do a test section with different pads starting with lightest cut. 

It was a new pad, I primed it by running a circle round and rubbing it into the pad then 3 pea drops to work with, does that sound right?
I have got a firm toothbrush to clean the pad but not much dust comes off? Would a nail brush be better. Would you have it on a low speed to clean or high? I don't have an air compressor unfortunately.

Also Would a black pad actually remove anything doesn't sound like it has any cut? 

Thanks for your response much appreciated.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Soft tooth brush can work or a damp MF cloth can also do the job. There are dedicated brushes but I have no experience of them. Just put the machine on a slow speed.

The black pad can remove minor swirls or mirco marring. Just take your time and avoid the temptation to increase the size of your working area


----------

